# Suzuki 20HP solas prop



## merceric (Aug 15, 2021)

i have a new solas saturn 12p prop,if anyone would like to try.i live in cape coral fl eric 239-265-3292


----------



## Caggman (9 mo ago)

merceric said:


> i have a new solas saturn 12p prop,if anyone would like to try.i live in cape coral fl eric 239-265-3292


I am building a lagoon tail fisher 15 and have a Suzuki 25 for it and need a prop but do not know which one I need


----------



## Caggman (9 mo ago)

I am in Cape Coral also Mike 239-560-0455


----------

